# Does this look like mucus plug coming out?



## redmuttranch

Does this look like she is going to have her babies soon? I hope no one ever looks at my recently taken pictures on my phone cause if they didn't know I breed goats this would look like some freaky goat fetish!!!!! Lol

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## xymenah

Looks like one to me. Her udder does not look too full yet but some does wait last minuet. My does normally loose their mucus plug a month before their due date. Do you have a date on her? Is she acting off?


----------



## redmuttranch

I put her in the buck pen in June along with my other doe that just kidded on January 8th. Been beating my head against the wall since November wondering when these kids would show up lol anyway she has been curling her lip, mounting the other doe, really clingy with me (even though I swear she hates me when she isn't preggo, I'm her best friend then. She is weird), restless, soft ligs and all that for about a week - week and a half but she is a doe that NEVER shows imminent signs of kidding till there are babies on the ground. just does all the other weird little signs off and on till i give up on her lol she is quite frustrating. Ive never even seen her have contractions and will be her third kidding. I want these babies to hurry up!!! Lol oh and she hardly ever has much of an udder (compared to my other doe at least, hers is HUGE lol) even while nursing but has seemed to always be able to supply her kids (and a little left for me) with plenty of milk. Oh and no I haven't seen any sign of her losing her plug prior to now.

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## xymenah

Well its pretty clear. My does normally have white or yellow until they get real close then they get clear but every goat is different so I guess keep an eye on her if she's unpredictable. Maybe you should invest in a barn cam. Mine saved me sleep and grey hairs at only 18yo lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Looks like babies soon IMO! I don't typically see that color or that much discharge until they are really really close.

Have you checked her ligs? Are they gone?


----------



## redmuttranch

I have a video baby monitor but it needs charged :/ of course when I need it I can't use it! Lol the discharge is pretty yellow and I just checked her and its not a string anymore. Just kind of dried on/ in her vajajay. But the angle from her spine to her tail has steepened since I discovered the discharge a few hours ago. I'm thinking she will have them either tonight or tomorrow. I hope!

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## redmuttranch

Holy cow it's cold out there! Gotta love this Canadian cold front, eh? Lol 36 degrees!!!!

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## redmuttranch

HoosierShadow said:


> Looks like babies soon IMO! I don't typically see that color or that much discharge until they are really really close.
> 
> Have you checked her ligs? Are they gone?


Her ligs are softer than yesterday but not complete mush yet. :/

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## xymenah

Oh I know I personally love it. Its 30°F here right now. If you have kids(goat) born PM me. Since we aren't that far away maybe we can meet up. I seriously need my kid fix. February 14th can't come fast enough for me.


----------



## HoosierShadow

If she still has ligs, chances are your fine. Pay attention to those ligs, those have always been the best sign I've found for our goats. Once those ligs are gone they can go anytime, usually within 24 hours. Sometimes the udder will fill and be real tight too. We've had a doe not get real full/tight until she was in active labor, but usually it's a decent sign to watch for. 

it is 58 here right now at 2:33am! This is very unseasonably warm, but I'll take it! Rain moves in tomorrow evening into Sunday, and I guess the cold front will hit us again Sunday evening  

I'm up watching our doe tonight, I'm guessing she'll kid sometime during the day, but watching her overnight just in case. She had to have assistance last year or we would have lost her baby --- 13lb. single kid! I don't want to take any chances with her this year, she's my baby


----------



## redmuttranch

xymenah said:


> Oh I know I personally love it. Its 30°F here right now. If you have kids(goat) born PM me. Since we aren't that far away maybe we can meet up. I seriously need my kid fix. February 14th can't come fast enough for me.


Totally! That would be awesome! I need more goat friends. My friend like the goats but they just don't really understand all the time what I'm talking about lol is feb 14th when your goats are due? I'm from Washington state and love this weather but I think the az summers have turned me into a weenie with the cold. Lol

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## redmuttranch

HoosierShadow said:


> If she still has ligs, chances are your fine. Pay attention to those ligs, those have always been the best sign I've found for our goats. Once those ligs are gone they can go anytime, usually within 24 hours. Sometimes the udder will fill and be real tight too. We've had a doe not get real full/tight until she was in active labor, but usually it's a decent sign to watch for.
> 
> it is 58 here right now at 2:33am! This is very unseasonably warm, but I'll take it! Rain moves in tomorrow evening into Sunday, and I guess the cold front will hit us again Sunday evening
> 
> I'm up watching our doe tonight, I'm guessing she'll kid sometime during the day, but watching her overnight just in case. She had to have assistance last year or we would have lost her baby --- 13lb. single kid! I don't want to take any chances with her this year, she's my baby


Ya I've been keeping an eye on her ligs but have never monitored that in the past so I'm probably not doing it right :/ my other doe that just kidded had a huge tight strutted udder starting the day she actually had her kids but this goat has never really bagged up at all in the past before kidding. She is very confusing. Sometimes it's like oh heck ya contractions! game on! And then it all stops and nothing ever happens :/ congrats on your doe getting ready as well! 13 pounds?!?! What breed of goat? Obviously not nigi! Lol where are you located?

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## xymenah

redmuttranch said:


> Totally! That would be awesome! I need more goat friends. My friend like the goats but they just don't really understand all the time what I'm talking about lol is feb 14th when your goats are due? I'm from Washington state and love this weather but I think the az summers have turned me into a weenie with the cold. Lol
> 
> Redmuttranch.weebly.com


Yep Candice is due Feb 14th, Victoria is due Feb 20th and Beep is due April 10th. I have a kidding thread for them called "2nd year waiting thread". I learned the hard way last year AZ alfalfa is high in nutrients I also fed grain and ended up with huge kids. There is a picture in this thread to show how huge they were.


----------



## redmuttranch

xymenah said:


> Yep Candice is due Feb 14th, Victoria is due Feb 20th and Beep is due April 10th. I have a kidding thread for them called "2nd year waiting thread". I learned the hard way last year AZ alfalfa is high in nutrients I also fed grain and ended up with huge kids. There is a picture in this thread to show how huge they were.


Ill look at the 2 year waiting thread. And holy cow that's one big kid!!!! Did you weigh him?! We haven't had a hard time with our alfalfa but I usually get cow hay from Gfarms. It's cheaper and not as rich. My goats seem to love it but one thing about cow hay is that it isn't always consistent in quality so some bales go faster than others to make sure they are getting enough to eat. It goes for about $10 though. A lot better than $14+ for #1!

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## xymenah

Never got a weight on him but wish I could have. I honestly have no idea how he fit out of her pelvis. Yep I buy the #1 for G farms for $13.50 since we pay cash and buy by the ton. My girls are so picky they will barely eat half of the hay in the #2 so its cheaper for me to buy the #1 but I'm glad yours do. I'm sure it saves a ton.


----------



## HoosierShadow

redmuttranch said:


> Ya I've been keeping an eye on her ligs but have never monitored that in the past so I'm probably not doing it right :/ my other doe that just kidded had a huge tight strutted udder starting the day she actually had her kids but this goat has never really bagged up at all in the past before kidding. She is very confusing. Sometimes it's like oh heck ya contractions! game on! And then it all stops and nothing ever happens :/ congrats on your doe getting ready as well! 13 pounds?!?! What breed of goat? Obviously not nigi! Lol where are you located?
> 
> Redmuttranch.weebly.com


They are all different that's for sure! This doe will take her time and drive me crazy! She's a Kiko/cross bred to a large boned boer buck.
We're in KY near Lexington


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy Kidding


----------



## redmuttranch

So she completely stopped having discharge. Ugh!!!! I'm beating my head against the wall over this goat!!!! Lol


----------



## HoosierShadow

Don't worry about discharge, she could go into labor without having anymore discharge.
Our doe that kidded on Monday I never noticed any discharge at all until she was pushing the babies out.
The doe that was due yesterday, I've only seen a trace of discharge on her a while back. I still go by ligs and udder.
Although sometimes there are does that like to trick us... ligs will feel gone in the morning, then suddenly seem to reappear in the evening lol That's what this doe has done, BUT, I think we're finally in the homestretch haha.


----------



## redmuttranch

HoosierShadow said:


> Don't worry about discharge, she could go into labor without having anymore discharge.
> Our doe that kidded on Monday I never noticed any discharge at all until she was pushing the babies out.
> The doe that was due yesterday, I've only seen a trace of discharge on her a while back. I still go by ligs and udder.
> Although sometimes there are does that like to trick us... ligs will feel gone in the morning, then suddenly seem to reappear in the evening lol That's what this doe has done, BUT, I think we're finally in the homestretch haha.


I checked her ligs earlier and if I'm doing it right they are still there and not very soft. I just saw the kids move in her but I'm still worried she will go too overdue. :/ is that something to worry about? She doesn't seemed stressed or like anything is wrong with her. Belly seems to have dropped more since this morning. But other than that no other change besides her discharge stopping.

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## seren

Last year our doe did this to us and it was our first year with goats. I was a nervous wreck. Hope she kids soon! Please post pictures I love seeing all the kids!!!


----------

